# Suche MMO mit schweren Dungeons



## Gamer090 (18. März 2018)

Hi zusammen

Seit über 10 Jahren zocke ich MMOs und mittlerweile habe ich 10 oder mehr zumindest angespielt und manche sogar 2-3 Jahre gespielt. Da ich bevorzugt PVE spiele, suche ich auch nach guten Dungeons die auch auf tieferen Leveln nicht immer einfach sind. Eigentlich suche ich folgendes:


Dungeons die nicht nur ein Minimal- sondern auch ein Maximallevel haben, sonst wird man von anderen Spielern durch die Instanz gezogen und später kann man nix!
Die Beute der Dungeons soll sich lohnen
Die Bossgegner sollen nicht einfach zu erledigen sein und auch ein gewisses Wissen über seinen Charackter erfordern
Die Dungeons sollen hauptsächlich mit 5 Mann erledigt werden können aber es sollen auch 10 Mann Dungeons geben, 20 Mann finde ich etwas übertrieben weil man hat nicht so schnell 20 Mann zusammen
Falls möglich ohne Monatliches Zahlen, entweder F2P oder Einmalzahlung

Gibt es sowas oder muss ich weiter träumen? 

Aktuell spiele ich Pefect World International und das Spiel wird immer einfacher und man bekommt immer mehr EXP geschenkt


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2018)

WoW endcontent, vor allem Mythic+ Dungeons. Da ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nach oben hin offen man muss seine Klasse spielen können, sonst schafft man es nicht. Raids mit 30 Leuten ist auch nicht schwer zusammen zu bekommen und hat auch verschiedene schwierigkeitsgrade, wenn auch nicht nach oben hin offen.

Kostet zwar im Monat, aber mal ganz ehrlich: du gibst vermutlich auch monatlich Geld für free2play aus, wenn dir das Spiel gefällt und man kann mit ingame Gold auch sein Abo bezahlen. Sind doch nur 13€ monatlich, muss man halt 10 Energy Drinks weniger trinken um Monat.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. März 2018)

Stueppi schrieb:


> WoW endcontent, vor allem Mythic+ Dungeons. Da ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nach oben hin offen man muss seine Klasse spielen können, sonst schafft man es nicht. Raids mit 30 Leuten ist auch nicht schwer zusammen zu bekommen und hat auch verschiedene schwierigkeitsgrade, wenn auch nicht nach oben hin offen.
> 
> Kostet zwar im Monat, aber mal ganz ehrlich: du gibst vermutlich auch monatlich Geld für free2play aus, wenn dir das Spiel gefällt und man kann mit ingame Gold auch sein Abo bezahlen. Sind doch nur 13€ monatlich, muss man halt 10 Energy Drinks weniger trinken um Monat.



WoW hatte ich 2 Jahre lang gespielt und sogar einen Hexer auf Stufe 70 gebracht also dann WotLk erschien hatte ich es mir noch gekauft um es zu testen aber die Gilde brauch auseinander und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr. Und Energy Drinks trinke ich eigentlilch nie  In WoW kann man mit Ingame Gold sein Abo bezahlen? Wie viel Gold kostet es mich denn? Weil ich hatte immer Probleme an Gold und guter Ausrüstung zu kommen  

Bei PWI habe ich früher Geld für vieles bezahlt aber damit ist schon lange Schluss, man wird im Spiel zwar Reich damit aber das ist mir zu teuer. Mein Reittier hat mir glaube ich 5-6€ gekostet und wäre im Spiel da es selten ist, vermutlich 80-100Mio. Münzen Wert oder mehr. Zum Vergleich, ein Set aus Kleidung kostet 100-250Mio. und im Chat werden täglich Verkäufe für mehrere Millionen Münzen gemacht.


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2018)

In WoW hat sich mittlerweile wohl doch sehr viel getan. K.A. wie es zu classic aussah oder zu WotLK. Du kannst du die WoW Marke für Gold im AH kaufen und der Preis ist aktuell, auf EU, bei so etwas 250k Gold und nein, es ist keine Kunst an so viel Gold zu kommen.
Die Marke kann man für 20€ im Shop kaufen und Ingmae zu Gold machen, oder im AH für Gold kaufen und in 13€ Guthaben umwandeln. Spieler können soweit ich weiß den Preis nicht mit reselling beeinflussen.

Weil du sagtest du wolltest es schwierig: die Mythic+ Dungeons sind nach oben hin offen (oder die höheren Nummern sind einfach so schwer das es noch keiner geschafft hat). Mit jedem +1 mehr werden die Gegner schwieriger und ab bestimmten schwierigkeitsgraden kommt ein Nachteil für die Spieler dazu, was es teilweise echt bockenschwer macht nur den Trash zu killen. Die Affixe wechseln jede Woche, man kann sich also nur schwer drauf einstellen.

Große Gruppen zu finden ist da auch keine Kunst, weil das Spiel einen Gruppen Browser hat. Das heißt jemand meldet die Gruppe an und du kannst aus einer List aussuchen welcher du beitreten willst, ganz ohne Kommunikation möglich.

Ich finde das ist viel besser als der ganze f2p mist, weil da wirds teilweise künstlich schwerer gemacht damit man Aufwertungen im Shop kauft, war jedenfalls bisher meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Magera (19. März 2018)

Deine Beschreibung was du suchst, klingt exakt nach WOW 

viel Spass, ich hab das seit mitlerweile 2 Jahren ohne Pause


----------



## Gamer090 (20. März 2018)

WoW habe ich 2 Jahre gespielt und seit WotLk nicht mehr weil es zu langweilig und eintönig bei den Dungeons damals wurde, du hattest immer die selben Dungeons um an Ausrüstung zu kommen und dann ist die Gilde kaum vorwärts gekommen. Werde mir die Mythic Dungeons mal anschauen. 

Habe vor 2 Tagen mit Blade and Soul angefangen und ist ganz nett, man muss manuell zielen und die Angriffe genau auf das passende Timing setzen sogar 2 Dungeons konnte ich schon testen die sind aber recht klein und nur für die Hauptquest gedacht also nach 5min ist man da durch. War aber schon witzig, zuerst Laternen erledigen und dann die Laternen auf die Gegner schmeissen, wer hier gut trifft kann damit sogar einen Onehit bei einem Gegner erreichen.  
Ist F2P und bis jetzt, bin erst lvl10, habe ich noch kein Verlangen den Cash Shop zu benutzen, wüsste eigentlich nicht wofür. Mounts gibts nicht, wirklich gar nicht im Spiel, stattdessen viele Kostenlose Teleportpunkte und die Ausrüstung wird gelevelt und nicht gewechslt, interessantes Spiel auf jedenfall.

Werde mir WoW mal im Hinterkopf behalten, vielleicht kehre ich nach Azeroth zurück


----------



## Basti1988 (23. März 2018)

Lass lieber die Finger von Wow, das ist zu einem Casual Game verkommen. Habe selbst bis WotLK gespielt und unter Tränen das Spiel deinstalliert nachdem Naxxramas so unendlich verschandelt wurde. Da ich in Classic Naxxramas selbst gecleart habe und es mit 6 Tagen die Woche a 6-8 Stunden Raiden verbunden war hatte es mich einfach nur traurig gestimmt was mit dem Spiel gemacht wurde... Mittlerweile heißt es GearScore>Skill. Die Spieler sind Unhöflich und eine Gemeinschaft gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Jede Klasse kann im Prinzip alles, Heilen Tanken DPS... uii...

Ich habe immer mal wieder rein geschaut aber das Spiel ist zu einem Single-Player Spiel verkommen. 

Ich würde dir da lieber einen WoW Classic (Privat Server) ans Herz legen. Da muss man noch was tun um "Erfolgreich" zu sein.


----------



## berti86 (23. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Finger von Wow, das ist zu einem Casual Game verkommen. Habe selbst bis WotLK gespielt und unter Tränen das Spiel deinstalliert nachdem Naxxramas so unendlich verschandelt wurde. Da ich in Classic Naxxramas selbst gecleart habe und es mit 6 Tagen die Woche a 6-8 Stunden Raiden verbunden war hatte es mich einfach nur traurig gestimmt was mit dem Spiel gemacht wurde... Mittlerweile heißt es GearScore>Skill. Die Spieler sind Unhöflich und eine Gemeinschaft gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Jede Klasse kann im Prinzip alles, Heilen Tanken DPS... uii...
> 
> Ich habe immer mal wieder rein geschaut aber das Spiel ist zu einem Single-Player Spiel verkommen.
> 
> Ich würde dir da lieber einen WoW Classic (Privat Server) ans Herz legen. Da muss man noch was tun um "Erfolgreich" zu sein.



Jap, aus den genannten Gründen spiele ich bei classic-wow.org


----------



## lunaticx (23. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Lass lieber die Finger von Wow, das ist zu einem Casual Game verkommen. Habe selbst bis WotLK gespielt und unter Tränen das Spiel deinstalliert nachdem Naxxramas so unendlich verschandelt wurde. Da ich in Classic Naxxramas selbst gecleart habe und es mit 6 Tagen die Woche a 6-8 Stunden Raiden verbunden war hatte es mich einfach nur traurig gestimmt was mit dem Spiel gemacht wurde...



WoW war im Kern schon im Casual ... 
Nur weil du für Naxx früher eine ganze Woche gebraucht hast, heisst das noch lange nicht das es sich um ein Hardcore-Game handelt.
Die Mechaniken waren einfach ******* !



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile heißt es GearScore>Skill.



Achso ja ? Mythic +20 und aufwärts gespielt ? Da kannst soviel Gearscore haben wie du willst. Wenn du die Mechaniken nicht kennst -> Wipe



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Die Spieler sind Unhöflich und eine Gemeinschaft gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr.



Mhhh nö ... Arschgeigen gibt es überall ... die Leute sind es meist bloss leid, jemandem alles vorzukauen ... 
Ein wenig Recherche zu Charakter , Instanz, Raid darf gerne eigenständig betrieben werden.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Jede Klasse kann im Prinzip alles, Heilen Tanken DPS... uii...



Wusste gar nich das der Mage, Hexer, Schurke Tanken und Heilen können ... 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mal wieder rein geschaut aber das Spiel ist zu einem Single-Player Spiel verkommen.



War es schon immer ... 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir da lieber einen WoW Classic (Privat Server) ans Herz legen. Da muss man noch was tun um "Erfolgreich" zu sein.



Wenn du "was tun" damit in Verbindung bringst ... einen Haufen Zeit zu investieren ... dann ist vollkommen richtig 

Achja ... Erfolgreich sein ? Du hast die aktuellen Raids alle Mythic + Achievment Clear ? Cool dann GZ dir 

@TE

Von meiner Warte aus kann ich nur aus WoW-Sicht sprechen da mir meine begrenzte Zeit kein anderes MMO zulässt.
Wenn du auf der Suche nach schweren Dungeons bist lohnt es sich aktuell in WoW reinzuschaun.
Das Mythic-Plus System ist fordernd und abwechslungsreich (wöchentlich wechselnde Affixe).

Ist ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Fraktale-System in Guild Wars 2.

Greetz
de Luna


----------



## hazelol (23. März 2018)

wenn mit casual gemeint ist, das man jeden content spielen kann jeden raid spielen kann jeden dungeon spielen kann, dann ja. wenn mit casual gemeint ist das du kein skill brauchst und eh alles free loot ist dann nein. 

classic wow war nicht mehr als ein grind, in dem man nur highend war, wenn man sonst "nichts" anderes zu tun hatte. heute kann jeder jeden raid sehen, egal ob er minimal lfr oder maximal mythic läuft. 

btw. naxxramas war nicht skilllastig! du brauchtest einfach 40 nolifer die gear gegrindet haben.


----------



## Basti1988 (23. März 2018)

Ah jetzt kommen unsere "Ich habe alle Archivements, ein Gearscore von OVER9000 und Mythic 100+ geschafft"-Fraktion. 

Tut mir leid euch enttäuschen zu müssen aber das Game ist einfach nur noch Lachhaft und nein ich habe kein Mythic gespielt, ich habe meine Erfolge gehabt in Classic und BC (Content Clear).

Früher mussten wir noch ohne DBM und co spielen, hatten keine Guides und mussten uns alles selbst erarbeiten. Klar heißt es direkt "nolifer" aber wir haben uns unser Zeug "ERARBEITET" und bekommen es nicht aktuell einfach so  in den A**** geschoben. 

Was meinst du macht einen Spieler glücklich? Das Gefühl etwas geschafft und definitiv verdient zu haben. Denke nicht das Leute aktuell das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen.


----------



## Todesklinge (23. März 2018)

Was genau bedeutet eigentlich “Casual“?
Damit möchte ich nicht die reine Übersetzung wissen, sondern was macht ein Spiel zum Nicht-Casual, Spiel?


Der Begriff wird sehr häufig verwendet, meist im Zusammenhang mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad... jedoch ist dieser ja sowieso unterschiedlich.


Ist ein Spiel Casual, wenn es leicht zu spielen, aber schwer zu meistern ist?


----------



## Stueppi (23. März 2018)

WoW wurde doch so beliebt weil es einfach war und man keinen Gruppen zwang hatte und alleine sehr weit kommen konnte. Es war für jeden leicht zugänglich. Man konnte sich aussuchen wie man spielt. WoW war schon immer Casual weils für Casuals entwickelt wurde (auch wenn die Pseudo-Elitäre anti casual Fraktion das gerne anders sehen würde).


----------



## Whitcomb (23. März 2018)

Als reiner PvE Spieler der eigentlich immer nur in Dungeons und Raid's unterwegs war seit WoW Classic Zeiten und sogut wie jedes Namenhafte Mmo gespielt und ausprobiert hat, kann ich dir ein paar Empfehlungen geben.

1. Wildstar - Was Dungeons und Raid's angeht wohl so mit das härteste was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gespielt habe. Da kamen schon in irgendwelchen 20er Dungeons Mechanics vor, die man bei anderen Mmo's nur aus dem Endcontent kennt.
Es hat zwar momentan wenig Spieler, aber die Dungeons und Raid's sind es wert, dass du es dir mal genauer anschaust.  Außerdem ist das Gameplay auch genial gestaltet so das es wirklich viel Spaß macht.
Leider nichts für Casuals.
Außerdem F2P ohne Pay2Win .

2. WoW - Ja, ABER dann bitte Vanilla/Classic oder BC. Da waren Dungeons noch wirklich Dungeons weil dir absolut nichts geschenkt wird, vor allem bei Classic.
Kein Dungeonfinder, sich selber Leute zusammensuchen, Kontake knüpfen, sich gemeinsam durchs Elite Gebiet zum Dungeon Eingang durchkämpfen und auf passenden Loot hoffen.
Schöne Erinnerungen, genauso wie die damaligen Raids.
Sunwell in BC ist eigentlich so mit einer der krankesten Raids den ich je gesehen habe.
Naxramas in Classic ebenso legendär.
Vorteil hier, beide Versionen sind kostenlos spielbar.

3. Final Fantasy 14 - Hauptvorteil ist hier, dass sich der Entwickler SquareEnix wirklich um das Spiel bemüht und ständig guten neuen Content bringt.
Casual Spieler sowie Spieler die gerne schweren Content spielen, wo ihnen nichts geschenkt wird bekommen hier beide sehr viel geboten.
Es gibt Trials, wo Spieler sofort gegen einen fiesen Boss kämpfen und das in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden, wo jeder Schwierigkeitsgrad sich komplett vom andern unterscheidet und der Kampf auf einmal ganz andere Mechanic's und Abläufe vorraussetzt.
Raids gibt es ebenso zahlreiche und für alle die schweren Content möchten, sogar noch als härtere Form.
Heißt Boss X schleudert im Raid auf Normal nur 4 Meteore vom Himmel, bei dem erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad "Savage" sind es dann aufeinmal 20 und wie bei den Trials kommen neue Mechanic's und Abläufe hinzu.
Dungeons sind ebenso zahlreich, zwar nicht ganz so schwer aber dafür ist alles in Final Fantasy wirklich absolut genial gestaltet und designed.
Einziger Harken, monatliche Kosten wie bei den Offi WoW Servern.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. März 2018)

Wildstar hatte ich ganz vergessen, und FF14 schaue ich mir mal an, WoW hatte ich wie schon erwähnt auch 2 Jahre gespielt aber irgendwie das Gefühl nach WotLk dass das Spiel zu einfach wurde. Was besonders nervt, wenn man von Spielern mit höherem Level durch die Instanz gezogen wird und das nur weil man nach langem suchen einfach niemanden findet  Das meine ich jetzt für alle MMOs die ich gespielt habe, es gibt leider nur in wenigen Spielen eine Obergrenze für das Level in einem Dungeon.


----------



## Whitcomb (24. März 2018)

> Das meine ich jetzt für alle MMOs die ich gespielt habe, es gibt leider nur in wenigen Spielen eine Obergrenze für das Level in einem Dungeon.



Das ist bei Final Fantasy 14  ganz gut gelöst.
Da werden die ganzen High Level Spieler mit ihrem Endcontent Equip an die Dungeons und Trails angepasst.
Nennt sich dann "Sync", heißt alles wird auf das max. Level der Instanz runterskaliert.
So hast du trotzdem immer schöne Erfahrungen und die Herausforderung bleibt bestehen.
Du kannst sogar die alten Raid's im "Sync" Modus spielen, so dass du dann trotz des ganzen neuen Equips und des hohen Level's den Raid so wie damals erleben kannst (Mehr oder weniger, weil es immer mal wieder ein paar Nerfs gibt).



> Was besonders nervt, wenn man von Spielern mit höherem Level durch die Instanz gezogen wird und das nur weil man nach langem suchen einfach niemanden findet.



Fand ich auch sehr schade, besonders bei Mmo's wie Swtor wo du dann durch ein High sammt low level Gruppe durch den kompletten Flashpoint gezogen wurdest und das obwohl du dich ganz normal angemeldet hast.
Spielerfahrung = 0, einfach nur nervig sowas.



> WoW hatte ich wie schon erwähnt auch 2 Jahre gespielt aber irgendwie das Gefühl nach WotLk dass das Spiel zu einfach wurde.


Hab Woltk wegen der Story noch gespielt und danach auch nicht mehr aktiv WoW gezockt.
Aber alleine schon was ich alles von Kollegen gehört habe die weiterhin im Progress Bereich gespielt haben, hat mich dann schon wieder abgeschreckt.
Und wenn es schon Addon's gibt die dir sagen was du im Raid zu machen hast, wo du zu stehen hast etc. dann finde ich das auch nur noch lächerlich.
Nimmt jegliche Herausforderung.
Wo ich dann vom neuen Artefaktwaffen System gehört habe, war es dann für mich ganz vorbei.
Bei sowas kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.
Bin aber mal sehr gespannt wie sich das mit den Blizzard Classic Servern später vorstellen und die ganzen Probleme lösen werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. März 2018)

Hier mal ein Guide zu einem, meiner Meinung nach, schwerem Boss in Blade and Soul:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6CGlcFQD4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt einen den finde ich Sauschwer, und zwar ist es ein Boss aus Perfect World:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lE_M8mZ5IKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn Endboss "Lord of Paradise" gibt es ab 21:00 zu sehen, sowas finde ich schwer auch wenn ich den Dungeon noch nie gespielt habe weil ich noch nicht das passende Level habe


----------



## Whitcomb (25. März 2018)

Blade and Soul EU Server kannst du absolut vergessen.
Hardcore Pay2Win und PvE Content Weichspühlung.
Hab damals auf KR und CN Servern gespielt und das was sie mit der westlichen Version gemacht haben ist einfach nur schade.

Perfect World ist halt ein typischer Asia Grinder, bin mir nicht sicher ob es das ist was du suchst.
Meine mich aber zu erinnern das es Pay2Win ansätze gab.

Das ist nunmal der große Nachteil bei F2P Mmo's, dass sie oftmals leider durch Pay2Win Methoden ihre Gewinne generieren.


----------



## Gimmick (25. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid euch enttäuschen zu müssen aber das Game ist einfach nur noch Lachhaft und nein ich habe kein Mythic gespielt, ich habe meine Erfolge gehabt in Classic und BC (Content Clear).
> Früher mussten wir noch ohne DBM und co spielen, hatten keine Guides und mussten uns alles selbst erarbeiten. Klar heißt es direkt "nolifer" aber wir haben uns unser Zeug "ERARBEITET" und bekommen es nicht aktuell einfach so  in den A**** geschoben.



Quatsch. Spätestens zu Blackwing Lair hatte jeder ein Addon für Timer und die Aggro.
WoW bietet mittlerweile soviel Content in sovielen Schwierigkeitsgraden, dass für jeden etwas dabei ist. Wenn es zu leicht ist stellt man es halt schwerer. Und dann ist es auch wirklich schwer und dabei fairer als Classic. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wildstar hatte ich ganz vergessen, und FF14 schaue ich mir mal an, WoW hatte ich wie schon erwähnt auch 2 Jahre gespielt aber irgendwie das Gefühl nach WotLk dass das Spiel zu einfach wurde. Was besonders nervt, wenn man von Spielern mit höherem Level durch die Instanz gezogen wird und das nur weil man nach langem suchen einfach niemanden findet  Das meine ich jetzt für alle MMOs die ich gespielt habe, es gibt leider nur in wenigen Spielen eine Obergrenze für das Level in einem Dungeon.



Wildstar bringt so wenig neuen Content, als reiner Dungeons-Spieler ohne Raids ist man da schnell durch. Bin mir garnicht sicher, ob es überhaupt seit Release neue kleine Dungeons gab. 

Bei WoW siehst du bei Dungeons auf mytisch glaube ich das Equip der anderen Spieler, so könntest du es vermeiden dich durchziehen zu lassen. Vom Spiel aus direkt geht das meine ich nicht.
FF14 scheint ansonsten am besten deine Wünsche zu treffen.

Das perfekte MMO in der Richtung gibts leider nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. März 2018)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Blade and Soul EU Server kannst du absolut vergessen.
> Hardcore Pay2Win und PvE Content Weichspühlung.
> Hab damals auf KR und CN Servern gespielt und das was sie mit der westlichen Version gemacht haben ist einfach nur schade.
> 
> ...



Aktuell spiele ich bei Blade and Soul auf den Amerikanischen Servern, war ein Fehler von mir bei der Serverwahl und bis ich es merkte hatte ich keinen Bock von vorne zu beginnen  So sehr Pay2Win finde ich es nicht, habe bis jetzt nix gefunden im Cash Shop das ich brauche aber es muss etwas geben weil man kann tatsächlich den Charakter mit stufe 50 starten.  

Perfect World habe ich 3 Jahre gezockt und seit kurzem wieder dabei aber das Problem dort ist, das es extrem Pay2Win ist, man versucht dich nicht nur schnell auf MAx Level zu bringen sondern es gibt täglich Auktionen mit Echtgeld bzw Gold. Da die anderen auch ein spezielles Reittier haben will man es auch haben, entweder man kriegt durch Quests und Dungeons ein paar Millionen Münzen zusammen oder man kauft es für 10€ oder  mehr


----------



## NuVirus (25. März 2018)

Also wenn Dungeons für dich wirklich das interessanteste ist solltest du dir auf Lange Sicht doch wieder Wow anschauen, es ist halt jetzt für Dungeons ein Keystone System eingeführt worden womit der gleiche Dungeon immer schwieriger und jede Woche andere Fähigkeiten aktiv sind.
Hier wird jede Gruppe egal wie gut an eine Grenze stoßen wo man erstmal viel optimieren muss und dann irgendwann wirklich nicht mehr weiter kommt da die Anforderungen zu hoch sind - ist ja nicht schlimm da man ja auf dem hohen Niveau viele Dungeons machen kann.

Es findet bald sogar ein 2. Turnier dazu statt in dem Teams gegeneinander antreten können mit gleichen Gear Vorraussetzungen da dieses auf einem extra Realm stattfindet.

Du musst allerdings einiges an Zeit jetzt investieren, aber zum anschauen kannst du schonmal anfangen, im Sep kommt wohl das neue Addon bei dem sich einiges ändert.

Vieles ist jetzt Einsteiger Freundlicher aber in Mythic + wie oben beschrieben ist jetzt eigl unbegrenzte Herausforderung im PVE.


----------



## lunaticx (26. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Früher mussten wir noch ohne DBM und co spielen, hatten keine Guides und mussten uns alles selbst erarbeiten. Klar heißt es direkt "nolifer" aber wir haben uns unser Zeug "ERARBEITET" und bekommen es nicht aktuell einfach so  in den A**** geschoben.



Jaja ... kein DBM ... dafür aber Auto-Decurse und Auto-Heal ... 
Früher haste dich als Heal AFK in die Ini gestellt und das wars ... mach das heute mal ... das klappt nicht mehr ... 

Nicht immer die leckeren Pralinen aus der Vergangenheit picken ... ^^

P.S.: Zudem hatten die Bosse früher weniger / simplere Mechaniken ...


----------



## Basti1988 (26. März 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Jaja ... kein DBM ... dafür aber Auto-Decurse und Auto-Heal ...
> Früher haste dich als Heal AFK in die Ini gestellt und das wars ... mach das heute mal ... das klappt nicht mehr ...
> 
> Nicht immer die leckeren Pralinen aus der Vergangenheit picken ... ^^
> ...



In MC konnte man noch so AFK/Heal deppen mitnehmen aber in BWL hat sich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt.

Ob die Mechaniken Simpler waren sei mal dahin gestellt. Es geht in Classic/BC eher um die  Gemeinschaft das man es mit 40/25 Mann durch den Dungeon schafft.

Einfach den Dungeonbrowser anwerfen und die höchsten Raids zocken ging damals nicht. 

Prequests/Resigear/Bufffood/Raidaufstellung für fast jeden Raid waren erforderlich:

MC: 1x BRD (war damals noch ein Abenteuer...) / Feuer Resi Gear (mind. 2 Tanks)
ZG: ohne Preq.
Ony: Ellenlange Prequest für das Amulett...das hat mehrere Tage gedauert bis man das damals hatte... // Feuer Resi Gear für die Tanks.
BWL: Gut einen UBRS Run...aber selbst UBRS war damals schwer und nicht zu unterschätzen // Feuer Resi/Ony Cloaks.
AQ40: Unsere Gilde hat damals das Szepter gebaut...wenn man mal bedenkt das man Wochenlang überhaupt für den Ruf farmen musste um überhaupt die Quest annehmen zu können...und die einzelnen Quests die man als eine Gilde alleine nicht schaffen konnte...  // Natur Resi Gear für fast alle (Achja es gab damals noch nicht das Schneider/Leder Gear...sondern man hat sich das aus Maraudon und co gefarmt für Viscidus/Huhuran. Schatten Resi Hexer (Tank) für die Twins.
Naxx: Der Ruf war entscheidend wie hoch die Kosten ausfallen würden... // Frost Resi Gear. (8 voll Ausgestattete Tanks mit T3/T2) (Haben Horde gespielt auf Aegwynn 70% Ally 30% Horde)

Okay das war es erst einmal für Classic...in BC geht es genauso weiter...

Und da die Bosse so simpel und einfach waren haben ja auch nur 0,5% Naxx gecleart. Ich denke du warst dabei. Gz


----------



## Whitcomb (26. März 2018)

> Zudem hatten die Bosse früher weniger / simplere Mechaniken ...



Da hab ich aber C'Thun pre nerf anders in Erinnerung 



> Okay das war es erst einmal für Classic...in BC geht es genauso weiter...
> 
> Und da die Bosse so simpel und einfach waren haben ja auch nur 0,05% Naxx gecleart.



Von den 1% die Sunwell gecleared haben ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Basti1988 (26. März 2018)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber C'Thun pre nerf anders in Erinnerung



Ich auch und ganz zu schweigen von den mindestens 1 Monatigen Progress NUR bei den 4HM. 

Achja zu den Leuten die schreien...es gab doch überall Guides... NEIN GAB ES NICHT wenn man zu den besten Gilden der Welt gehört... da muss man sich das selbst erarbeiten...





Whitcomb schrieb:


> Von den 1% die Sunwell gecleared haben ganz zu schweigen



Zu Kurator, Vash, Solarian & M'uru sag ich dann mal lieber nichts. (Prenerf)


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (26. März 2018)

Was ich gerne spiele, ist das MMO Drakensang Online. Zugegebenermaßen sind die Story  Dungeons am Amfang echt leicht. Sobalt man aber in die dortigen Zwischenwelten kann, (ich glaube ab LVL 20 und das geht bis dahin echt schnell) wird es in denen echt knifflig. Gerade wenn man dort alleine unterwegs ist. Zusätzlich gibt es dort 1 mal im Monat, ein Event, so das man immer was zutun hat. Ein Event kommt ca 1-2 mal pro jahr außer die Mond Events. Die Schierigkeitsgrade lassen sich aussuchen. Je höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad desto besser sind die Belohnungen.
Es ist Freetoplay und man kommt gut durch, auch ohne sich Premium zukaufen. 
Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Blick wert.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2018)

JoJo-Sprint schrieb:


> Was ich gerne spiele, ist das MMO Drakensang Online. Zugegebenermaßen sind die Story  Dungeons am Amfang echt leicht. Sobalt man aber in die dortigen Zwischenwelten kann, (ich glaube ab LVL 20 und das geht bis dahin echt schnell) wird es in denen echt knifflig. Gerade wenn man dort alleine unterwegs ist. Zusätzlich gibt es dort 1 mal im Monat, ein Event, so das man immer was zutun hat. Ein Event kommt ca 1-2 mal pro jahr außer die Mond Events. Die Schierigkeitsgrade lassen sich aussuchen. Je höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad desto besser sind die Belohnungen.
> Es ist Freetoplay und man kommt gut durch, auch ohne sich Premium zukaufen.
> Ist auf jeden Fall mal eine Blick wert.



Werde ich mir mal anschauen, danke für den Tipp


----------



## tobse2056 (27. März 2018)

Ich würde noch Tera in den Raum werfen, bis zum Endlevel  von 65 ist noch alles recht leicht und auch innerhalb weniger Stunden erreicht. aber ab Level 65 geht es erst richtig los mit den Instanzen , Skills und Rotations perfektionieren.
Gerade die Hardmode Dungeons sind nicht zu unterschätzen wo es recht viele  Instant Death Attacken gibt die man ausweichen muss.

Es wird immer noch von Blue hole weiter entwickelt und ist Free to play , hast aber keinerlei Nachteile wenn du nicht bezahlst außer das du nur halb so oft Täglich in die Instanzen darfst.
Grafik ist für das Alter immer noch noch top.

Habe es selber schon viele Jahre gespielt und es vor kurzem wieder angefangen.
YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (27. März 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch Tera in den Raum werfen, bis zum Endlevel  von 65 ist noch alles recht leicht und auch innerhalb weniger Stunden erreicht. aber ab Level 65 geht es erst richtig los mit den Instanzen , Skills und Rotations perfektionieren.
> Gerade die Hardmode Dungeons sind nicht zu unterschätzen wo es recht viele  Instant Death Attacken gibt die man ausweichen muss.
> 
> Es wird immer noch von Blue hole weiter entwickelt und ist Free to play , hast aber keinerlei Nachteile wenn du nicht bezahlst außer das du nur halb so oft Täglich in die Instanzen darfst.
> ...



Tera hatte ich mal kurz getestet und dann wieder aufgehört hat mir nicht so gut gefallen und wenn du schon sagst das es auf den tiefen Leveln sehr einfach ist dann wird mir da schnell langweilig


----------



## tobse2056 (28. März 2018)

Die Lernkurve ist schon etwas merkwürdig in Tera, solange man den Storyteil spielt kommt man auch nur mit Autoattacks  und Geduld durch. Und sobald man im Endlevel bereich ist steigt die Schwierigkeit extrem an und man sollte sein Char schon perfekt beherrschen


----------



## Basti1988 (28. März 2018)

Am Samstag startet ein neuer Classic WoW Server, wenn du lust hast kann man ja zusammen ein paar Stündchen zocken.


----------



## Whitcomb (29. März 2018)

> Am Samstag startet ein neuer Classic WoW Server, wenn du lust hast kann man ja zusammen ein paar Stündchen zocken.



Da war ich vom deutschen Server sehr positiv angetan !
Auch was die Community betrifft.

Bin aber trotzdem sehr gespannt wie Blizzard an die ganzen Fragen und Probleme die sich stellen heran gehen wird.
Sowas wie das AQ Eröffnungsevent finde ich selbst auf privaten Servern immer wieder ein tolles Ereignis !
Auch wenn mich das Mount immer noch nicht überzeugen kann


----------



## Basti1988 (29. März 2018)

Das AQ Event war echt Spitze, wir haben aber damals um 5 Uhr Morgens am Samstag die Tore geöffnet um nicht ganz so viele Leute in Silithus zu haben (Lag). 

Ich probiere mich am Samstag mal auf Kronos III falls du mitzocken willst kannst dich gerne per PN bei mir melden, sind aktuell 3-4 Leute.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das AQ Event war echt Spitze, wir haben aber damals um 5 Uhr Morgens am Samstag die Tore geöffnet um nicht ganz so viele Leute in Silithus zu haben (Lag).
> 
> Ich probiere mich am Samstag mal auf Kronos III falls du mitzocken willst kannst dich gerne per PN bei mir melden, sind aktuell 3-4 Leute.



Diesen Samstag gehts nicht aber ich melde mich noch


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. März 2018)

Bin zufällig hierüber gestolpert, Kronos III sieht interessant aus, mal sehen


----------



## Gimmick (31. März 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Prequests/Resigear/Bufffood/Raidaufstellung für fast jeden Raid waren erforderlich:
> 
> MC: 1x BRD (war damals noch ein Abenteuer...) / Feuer Resi Gear (mind. 2 Tanks)
> ZG: ohne Preq.
> ...





Whitcomb schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber C'Thun pre nerf anders in Erinnerung
> Von den 1% die Sunwell gecleared haben ganz zu schweigen





Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich auch und ganz zu schweigen von den mindestens 1 Monatigen Progress NUR bei den 4HM.
> Achja zu den Leuten die schreien...es gab doch überall Guides... NEIN  GAB ES NICHT wenn man zu den besten Gilden der Welt gehört... da muss  man sich das selbst erarbeiten...
> 
> Zu Kurator, Vash, Solarian & M'uru sag ich dann mal lieber nichts. (Prenerf)



Rosarote Brille absetzen: Der Raidcontent war früher einfach schlecht designt.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. April 2018)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Bin zufällig hierüber gestolpert, Kronos III sieht interessant aus, mal sehen



Finde gerade so gut wie nix im Netz über dieses Spiel, hast du da mal Infos?


----------



## NuVirus (1. April 2018)

Schätze mal Wow Classic Server der neu ist.
KRONOS • Kronos III Timeline and Itemization

Aber geradeWow Live hat gerade für Rückkehrer /Neueinsteiger viel Content zu bieten kann man sich durchaus überlegen nochmal rein zu schauen wenn einem Dungeons wichtig sind da es mit den Keystones halt etwas Abwechslung gibt und man die Schwierigkeit anpassen kann.
Das Artefakt ist auch schnell voll das man ne Grundlage hat um los zu spielen und nicht ewig viel farmen muss - Legendarys gibts Aufhol Mechanik um ein paar zu kriegen alle dauert natürlich trotzdem noch etwas länger aber wenn man es entspannt angeht und Fun haben will bzw Content noch bissl spieln und Questen hat man einiges zu tun auf 110.

Falls man leveln mag gibts jetzt auch skalierende Level Zonen so kann man trotz Acc Gear auch am Stück ein Gebiet durchquesten da die Mobs mit lvl skalieren und ist allgemein wieder etwas schwieriger geworden dadurch - aber gut machbar^^


----------



## Basti1988 (3. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Rosarote Brille absetzen: Der Raidcontent war früher einfach schlecht designt.



Ich freu mich schon drauf wenn der Blizzard Classic Server startet und die heutigen Mythic 9000+ Profis in einer Tour versagen da es ja so simpel und einfach ist.


----------



## lunaticx (5. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf wenn der Blizzard Classic Server startet und die heutigen Mythic 9000+ Profis in einer Tour versagen da es ja so simpel und einfach ist.



Die heutigen Mythic 9000+ Profis werden den Content 
A) nicht anfassen weil er einfach langweilig ist
oder
B) so schnell durchhaben ... da bist du noch nichtmal mit deiner Charaktererstellung fertig ...


----------



## Gimmick (5. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf wenn der Blizzard Classic Server startet und die heutigen Mythic 9000+ Profis in einer Tour versagen da es ja so simpel und einfach ist.



Habe nicht gesagt, dass es einfach war, sondern schlecht designt. Genauso schlecht wie die Talentbäume damals.
Eine Instanz quasi komplett feuerimmun, man brauchte ständig N von Klasse X, Spieler mussten teuer umskillen, es gab einige Bosse , welche die Aggro vom Tank gesenkt haben und passend dazu Klassen, die mangels Aggro-Reduce dann einfach nur rumstanden, extremst langweile dps-Rotationen, extremsten Manamangel bei Heilern mangels Gear direkt gefolgt von unendlich Mana bei Heilern und Dauergespamme... usw usw.

Was habe ich noch gleich bei unserem ersten Nef-Kill gemacht? Achja ich stand in den komischen kleinen Mulden, mein Mana in Totems verbraten, um danach oom nichts zu tun - das wars eigentlich. 
Was haben Palas nochmal gemacht? Achja Buffen und danach wieder von vorne Buffen.
...

Alles Käse gewesen. In Kombination aus Encounter + unpassendem Gear + sinnlosen Skillbäumen aber halt auch schwer


----------



## Basti1988 (6. April 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Die heutigen Mythic 9000+ Profis werden den Content
> A) nicht anfassen weil er einfach langweilig ist
> oder
> B) so schnell durchhaben ... da bist du noch nichtmal mit deiner Charaktererstellung fertig ...



Wie gesagt ich freue mich drauf wenn diese Leute in einer Tour versagen. 

B wird sehr unwahrscheinlich sein, da ich Classic seit Release (Offi - Content Clear und Privat Server). Aber träumen darf man ja oder?


----------



## Basti1988 (6. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Habe nicht gesagt, dass es einfach war, sondern schlecht designt. Genauso schlecht wie die Talentbäume damals.
> Eine Instanz quasi komplett feuerimmun, man brauchte ständig N von Klasse X, Spieler mussten teuer umskillen, es gab einige Bosse , welche die Aggro vom Tank gesenkt haben und passend dazu Klassen, die mangels Aggro-Reduce dann einfach nur rumstanden, extremst langweile dps-Rotationen, extremsten Manamangel bei Heilern mangels Gear direkt gefolgt von unendlich Mana bei Heilern und Dauergespamme... usw usw.
> 
> Was habe ich noch gleich bei unserem ersten Nef-Kill gemacht? Achja ich stand in den komischen kleinen Mulden, mein Mana in Totems verbraten, um danach oom nichts zu tun - das wars eigentlich.
> ...



Ich denke mit der aktuellen Community ist es unmöglich einen Raid-Roster von 60 Spielern aufzubauen, da alles Egoistische Pfosten sind.  
Jede Instance hat ein anderes Setup, es ist mit Arbeit und Planung verbunden was die LFG Spezialisten natürlich nicht kennen. 

Jede Klasse hatte seine zugewiesene Rolle. Wenn du als Schamane Oom gehst tut es mir sehr leid, aber dann hattest du sehr Wahrscheinlich dein Gear und die Spells nicht im Griff. 

Du spielst sicherlich auf Magier an, jeder Talentbaum hatte seine Vor- und Nachteile. MC-BWL (Frost) AQ-Naxx (Feuer) PVP (Frost/Feuer/Arkan). Du musst natürlich deine Skillung an den aktuellen Content anpassen. 

Aber du kannst alles spielen... als Beispiel..
Druide Tank PVE- (Ja habe einen gehabt und MC/BWL getankt, AQ40-Naxx Trash ist möglich, Bosse crushen dich einfach weg) 
Moonkin PVP (PVE ist möglich aber nur mit massiven potten)
Feral PVP/PVE dps hält sich im pve leider in Grenzen aber es gibt Gilden wo man die spielen darf.

Du kannst als Pala  sogar Kel'Thuzad tanken...unglaublich aber ja. 

Sicher sind in einigen Punkten Talente im Talentbaum die überflüssig sind... siehe Tank Schamane, aber deshalb alle Talentbäume als Sinnlos betiteln zeugt davon das du einfach keine Ahnung hast und nur was raushauen wolltest.


----------



## Gimmick (7. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit der aktuellen Community ist es unmöglich einen Raid-Roster von 60 Spielern aufzubauen, da alles Egoistische Pfosten sind.



Naja. Hatte auch nicht besten Erfahrungen über das LFG-Tool gemacht, aber alle als Egoisten zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas hart. 



> Jede Instance hat ein anderes Setup, es ist mit Arbeit und Planung verbunden was die LFG Spezialisten natürlich nicht kennen.
> Jede Klasse hatte seine zugewiesene Rolle. Wenn du als Schamane Oom gehst tut es mir sehr leid, aber dann hattest du sehr Wahrscheinlich dein Gear und die Spells nicht im Griff.



Klar hatte/hat jeder Boss ein ideales Setup. Das ist aus meiner Sicht Teil des Problems. Blizzard hat es in all den Jahren nie geschafft alle Klassen bei jedem Boss vollständig auszubalancieren. Das soll aber kein Vorwurf sein, ich denke da geht einfach nicht. Große "pro"-Gilden können dementsprechend das Setup anpassen, kleine Gilden nicht. Wie will man da jetzt den Encounter für alle gleich schwer machen? Das geht auch nicht. 
Ich verstehe aber den Reiz, das Setup als Gameplay-Element zu sehen. Man könnte auch Twinken und die Chars auch ausstatten, aber gerade in Classic ist das ohne Vollzeit zu spielen eigentlich nicht zu schaffen. 

Ich ging oom weil Nef beim Shamy-Call Totems spamt. Kannste nix machen außer danach zu potten - oh Shamy-Call schon wieder...
Fast so gut wie infight reppen müssen als Hunter, weil der dritte Bogen zerstört wurde. 



> Du spielst sicherlich auf Magier an, jeder Talentbaum hatte seine Vor- und Nachteile. MC-BWL (Frost) AQ-Naxx (Feuer) PVP (Frost/Feuer/Arkan). Du musst natürlich deine Skillung an den aktuellen Content anpassen.
> 
> Aber du kannst alles spielen... als Beispiel..
> Druide Tank PVE- (Ja habe einen gehabt und MC/BWL getankt, AQ40-Naxx Trash ist möglich, Bosse crushen dich einfach weg)
> ...




Du redest doch hier von den super tollen und schweren Classic Raids und erzählst jetzt was von Bär-Tanks, Oomkins und Pala-Tanks? Warlocks konnten auch tanken - einen Boss. Oomkins gabs zudem erst nach BWL.

Sry aber niemand, der einigermaßen zügig Fortschritt in den Raids erzielen wollte, hatte Palas, Shamys, Druiden und Priester für etwas anderes als Heiler dabei. Krieger hatten da fast noch Glück, weil (aus Horde-Sicht) mit Windfury tatsächlich einges ging. 



> Sicher sind in einigen Punkten Talente im Talentbaum die überflüssig sind... siehe Tank Schamane, aber deshalb alle Talentbäume als Sinnlos betiteln zeugt davon das du einfach keine Ahnung hast und nur was raushauen wolltest.



Tank-Schamane gab es nie . Total überequipt mit Rockbiter, Schild und Erdschock in einer 5er ini rumgammeln ist nicht tanken.
Ich schrieb "schlecht designt" und das war auch so. Zum Beispiel waren die Sets der Klassen bis zu Naxx genauso sinnlos hybrid wie die Klassen selber. Man raidet zwar als Heiler aber das Set hatte erstmal Stärke und Agi drauf . Alleine wegen des Setbonus' trug man dann 3(?) Teile bis inkl. AQ. Ansonsten halt am besten Stoff-Nonset Rüstung, weil es quasi keine Ketten-Rüstung mit Spirit gab. 
Erst das Naxx Set war konsequent auf die Raid-Rolle ausgerichtet. Wie gut, dass man dann aber mit dem Gear aus dem Raid außerhalb von Dungeons nichts anfangen konnte.

Classic war ja so fantastisch .


----------



## Whitcomb (7. April 2018)

> Rosarote Brille absetzen: Der Raidcontent war früher einfach schlecht designt.



Nr. 1 Argument der Casuals, lange ist es her 

Komischerweise sagen genau die selben Leute das der FF14 Content genauso schlecht designed ist... also ich weiß ja nicht..


----------



## Gimmick (7. April 2018)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Nr. 1 Argument der Casuals, lange ist es her
> 
> Komischerweise sagen genau die selben Leute das der FF14 Content genauso schlecht designed ist... also ich weiß ja nicht..



Keine Ahnung warum andere das sagen, ich habs begründet, FF14 kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Basti1988 (10. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Naja. Hatte auch nicht besten Erfahrungen über das LFG-Tool gemacht, aber alle als Egoisten zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas hart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bringt es wenn man 10 Charaktere hat und keinen davon wirklich richtig spielen kann? Ich arbeite Vollzeit und bin selbständig, selbst mit 2-3 Stunden schaffe ich es in 1-2 Monaten auf lvl 60. 

Ich verstehe bei Gott nicht das alle Klassen bei den Bossen gleich sein müssen, jede Klasse hat seine Rolle zu tragen. Wenn man es mit seiner Gilde nicht nach AQ40/Naxx schafft, dann ist das halt so. 



Gimmick schrieb:


> Du redest doch hier von den super tollen und schweren Classic Raids und erzählst jetzt was von Bär-Tanks, Oomkins und Pala-Tanks? Warlocks konnten auch tanken - einen Boss. Oomkins gabs zudem erst nach BWL.
> 
> Sry aber niemand, der einigermaßen zügig Fortschritt in den Raids erzielen wollte, hatte Palas, Shamys, Druiden und Priester für etwas anderes als Heiler dabei. Krieger hatten da fast noch Glück, weil (aus Horde-Sicht) mit Windfury tatsächlich einges ging.


Stimmt niemand würde die mitnehmen wenn man professionell raidet. Krieger ist die stärkste DPS Klasse wenn man es kann. Aber das schaffen nur die wenigsten, vielleicht 1 von 100.





Gimmick schrieb:


> Tank-Schamane gab es nie . Total überequipt mit Rockbiter, Schild und Erdschock in einer 5er ini rumgammeln ist nicht tanken.
> Ich schrieb "schlecht designt" und das war auch so. Zum Beispiel waren die Sets der Klassen bis zu Naxx genauso sinnlos hybrid wie die Klassen selber. Man raidet zwar als Heiler aber das Set hatte erstmal Stärke und Agi drauf . Alleine wegen des Setbonus' trug man dann 3(?) Teile bis inkl. AQ. Ansonsten halt am besten Stoff-Nonset Rüstung, weil es quasi keine Ketten-Rüstung mit Spirit gab.
> Erst das Naxx Set war konsequent auf die Raid-Rolle ausgerichtet. Wie gut, dass man dann aber mit dem Gear aus dem Raid außerhalb von Dungeons nichts anfangen konnte.
> 
> Classic war ja so fantastisch .


Wenn du dir die Talenbäume anguckst kannst du unter anderem + defence, + dodge, + armor... nur ein Teil davon.

Ein Schamane wird niemals "Wille" Items benutzen, du verwechselst das gerade mit einem Priester/Druiden. MP5 und Heal mehr nicht.

Zum healen benutzt du unter anderem den 2er ZG / 3er T2 Setboni und dann gehst du auf 5er T2,5 + 3er T2.


----------



## lunaticx (12. April 2018)

> Ich arbeite Vollzeit und bin selbständig, selbst mit 2-3 Stunden schaffe ich es in 1-2 Monaten auf lvl 60.



Und was hat jetzt die Level-Phase mit dem Endcontent-Grind gemeinsam ?
Nach der Level-Phase beginnt doch erst das was extrem Zeitintensiv ist ...


----------



## Basti1988 (13. April 2018)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Und was hat jetzt die Level-Phase mit dem Endcontent-Grind gemeinsam ?
> Nach der Level-Phase beginnt doch erst das was extrem Zeitintensiv ist ...



Stimmt, je nachdem wie man das anfasst..will man raiden/pvp? Was muss ich farmen an Consumables und co? 

Ich habe nur geraidet, zwei maximal drei mal die Woche.

Ich habe über 2 Jahre folgendes Chars:

Krieger 2x - MC/BWL Gear
Hunter T2
Druide MC/BWL Gear
Warlock MC BWL Gear

Jetzt level ich auf einem neuen Server einen Hunter und bin innerhalb 2 Wochen lvl 34 geworden, klar gibt es Personen die seit Tagen bereits lvl 60 sind aber das stört mich nicht.

Klar ist das nicht so easy going wie bei Legion wo man innerhalb eines Tages Max lvl ist und sich nie Items suchen muss da man ja Erbstücke hat.


----------



## Gimmick (13. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> W
> Ich verstehe bei Gott nicht das alle Klassen bei den Bossen gleich sein müssen, jede Klasse hat seine Rolle zu tragen. Wenn man es mit seiner Gilde nicht nach AQ40/Naxx schafft, dann ist das halt so.



Müssen sie aus meiner Sicht ja auch nicht. Aber wegen der falschen Klassen Raidcontent nicht sehen ist halt doof.



> Wenn du dir die Talenbäume anguckst kannst du unter anderem + defence, + dodge, + armor... nur ein Teil davon.



Ja genau das ist doch der Punkt. Man hat die Talente, wird sie aber niemals skillen, weil auch mit den Talenten nix tanken kann.
Es gab zwar Hybrid-Talentbäume, aber nie die Hybridrolle. Von daher war die strickte Trennung zwischen Tank/Heiler/DD-Builds schon richtig.



> Ein Schamane wird niemals "Wille" Items benutzen, du verwechselst das gerade mit einem Priester/Druiden. MP5 und Heal mehr nicht.
> 
> Zum healen benutzt du unter anderem den 2er ZG / 3er T2 Setboni und dann gehst du auf 5er T2,5 + 3er T2.



Ja, mp/5 hatte ich vergessen. Man hatte dennoch auch Spirit und versucht Casts zu unterbrechen, um die Manareg nach 5sec nicht zu unterbrechen. 

Ich habe aber auch langsam das Gefühl, dass wir von unterschiedlichen Classic-Zuständen sprechen. 
Ich ging damals mit blauem Gear MC raiden, da hatte jedes Item Willenskraft drauf, mp/5 stand nicht zur Verfügung. Außerdem hatten die Kettenrüstungen meistens eine wilde Mischung aus Stärke und Agi drauf. Auf Raidhealing ausrichten ging quasi nur, wenn man auch Stoff und Stäbe getragen hat.
Die alte T1 Hose hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere: int, wille, stärke, schattenresi, feuerresi, naturresi, ausdauer und +Naturschaden drauf. Davon kann man doch direkt fast alles in die Tonne treten ^^. Schulterstücke hatten dann noch Agi statt Stärke . Deswegen hat man sich Alternativen gesucht. Es gab Stoffrüstungen mit besseren Stats.
T2,5 war genauso eine bunte Statsmischung. Konsequent war erst T3. 

Und dieses ganze unausgegorene Mischmasch meine ich, wenn ich von "schlecht designt" spreche.


----------



## Basti1988 (13. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Müssen sie aus meiner Sicht ja auch nicht. Aber wegen der falschen Klassen Raidcontent nicht sehen ist halt doof.
> 
> Es geht nicht um die Klasse, sondern um einen "Inkompatiblen" Raid-Specc. Was willst du mit Feuer in MC, Natur in AQ oder Eis in Naxx? Das ergibt keinen Sinn!
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaticx (13. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Mit einem Druiden/Paladin kannst du fast bis ins Endgame Tanken, jedoch nur beim Trash. Bei den Bossen ist da leider Schluss da mann nicht Crush Immun ist.



Das ist ja ne geile Mechanik ... *fast* bis ins Endgame tanken ... und dann bitte Reroll auf Krieger ... damit du auch wirklich den Content spielen kannst um den es bei WoW eigentlich geht ... Klasse !



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, man muss sich halt Gedanken machen was man an Items an hat.



... stell dir vor ... im aktuellen Endgame-Content musst du das auch ... da musst du sogar zwischen Trash und Boss das Gear wechseln ... Waaaahnsinn oder ?



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es gab zu dieser Zeit halt noch nicht das "Wunschkonzert" wo jeder heulen konnte.



In Classic hat so ziemlich jede Klasse geheult ... das war heute wie damals nicht anders ...


----------



## Gimmick (13. April 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Klasse, sondern um einen "Inkompatiblen" Raid-Specc. Was willst du mit Feuer in MC, Natur in AQ oder Eis in Naxx? Das ergibt keinen Sinn!



Bei sowas sollte man nicht mit Logik anfangen. Spielbarkeit > Alles 



> Der einzige Hybrid Talenbaum der wirklich nicht geht ist der vom Schamanen. Mit einem Druiden/Paladin kannst du fast bis ins Endgame Tanken, jedoch nur beim Trash. Bei den Bossen ist da leider Schluss da mann nicht Crush Immun ist.



Ich würde jetzt sagen: Ein Tank, der nicht tanken kann ist kein Tank 



> Das ist heute immer noch so, schau dir einfach mal die Preraid-Liste an... wenige Klassen nutzen wirklich das T1 Set. Höchstens für den Set-Bonus.
> Nostalrius Pre-BiS Lists - Google Tabellen





Und das ist aus meiner Sicht halt blöd. Entweder Items für jede Specc zur Verfügung stellen, oder kreative Talente einbauen, dass eine Hybrid-Klasse auch was Hybrid-Items anfangen kann. Aber so wie in WoW-Classis is halt nix. 



> Da hast du vollkommen Recht, es heißt ja auch nicht das die Set's das Non-Plus-Ultra sind. Hier mal meine Chars zu MC/BWL Zeiten. (auf unterschiedlichen Privat Servern, deswegen habe ich 3 Krieger)
> 
> Klar man man sagen das es nicht ganz so gut designt ist, aber jede Skillung ist möglich, die Frage ist nur wie viel Zeit und Mühen man darin investieren will.



Irgendwie irgendwo spielbar sind die Specs wohl, aber halt nicht in den schweren Raid, um die es ja eigentlich ging ^^.



> Es gab zu dieser Zeit halt noch nicht das "Wunschkonzert" wo jeder heulen konnte. Wohin sowas führt sieht man ja im aktuellen WoW.



Es wurde zu Classic noch und nöcher geheult 
Und das auch mit Recht. Klassen als OOC-Rezzer, nur am Buffen, DDs mit einer Ein-Tasten-Rota usw. das ist doch nix .


----------



## Magera (20. April 2018)

Ich find WoW Aktuell eigentlich nicht schlecht. Es kommen viel damit zurecht was das Gameplay angeht, weshalb es ebn auch mehr spieler erzielt. 
Was daran falsch sein soll wüsste ich jetzt nicht.

Das einzige was mich in manchen phasen nervt ist der weg auf 110  der kann sich ab und an strecken. 

Ansonsten finde ich das wow immer noch DAS durchdachteste und Bugfreiste spiel ist was man aufm MMO Markt spielen kann. 
Mann muss sich nur darauf einlassen, und darf nicht immer denken "Mein Spiel, meine Regeln" da es auch millionen (!) andere menschen spielen.


----------



## NuVirus (20. April 2018)

ja leveln ist nervig für einige, wenn man BFA Addon holt ist aber 110er boost direkt drin.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ja leveln ist nervig für einige, wenn man BFA Addon holt ist aber 110er boost direkt drin.


Heisst also ich kann gleich bei 110 starten?


----------



## Magera (21. April 2018)

Soweit ich weiß nicht ganz.
Der Boost hat irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen die erfüllt sein müssen.
Du hast ihn zwar von Anfang an zur verfügung, kannst ihn aber glaub ich erst nutzen wenn du 1 char wenigstens etwas gelevelt hast oder so..

Weiß die Vorrausetzungen nicht mehr ganz. Kannste aber direkt auf der HP nachlesen.


----------



## NuVirus (21. April 2018)

Einen char kann man boosten durch das addon, je nachdem wann man zuletzt gespielt hat vll sogar noch nen 100er boost addon davor zusätzlich,

Obs da ne Vorraussetzung gibt kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen.


----------



## Laudian (21. April 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Heisst also ich kann gleich bei 110 starten?





Magera schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nicht ganz.
> Der Boost hat irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen die erfüllt sein müssen.
> Du hast ihn zwar von Anfang an zur verfügung, kannst ihn aber glaub ich erst nutzen wenn du 1 char wenigstens etwas gelevelt hast oder so..
> 
> Weiß die Vorrausetzungen nicht mehr ganz. Kannste aber direkt auf der HP nachlesen.



Der Boost hat keine Voraussetzungen.
Wenn du einen Charakter boostest, musst du aber ein kurzes Tutorial spielen, um deine Fähigkeiten alle freizuschalten.

Ist allerdings sehr sinnlos, wenn man komplett neu in dem Spiel ist, da man auf Level 110 zur Zeit wie gesagt nur sehr wenig machen kann.
Dann lieber einen Charakter selber leveln und das Spiel dabei kennenlernen.


----------

